# Coconut Lemongrass slice



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's one I made a couple of days ago. I want to eat it.   Coconut Lemongrass makes it smell delicious.


----------



## holly99 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow, I want to eat it too! It's so gorgeous!


----------



## Manda (Oct 30, 2009)

Ohhhhh bay-bee!!! 

**drool**

Are you going to sell these? If so, could you PM me?  :wink:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 30, 2009)

This batch is all spoken for Manda but next time I make it, I'll send you some.


----------



## Manda (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww cool thanks Jenny!   
It just looks so delicious and I love coconut & lemongrass  8)


----------



## soapbubble (Oct 30, 2009)

oh wow!!!  that is sensational!!  looks yummy!!


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 30, 2009)

..


----------



## honor435 (Nov 3, 2009)

sooo pretty.


----------



## topcat (Nov 4, 2009)

Mmmmmm!!!  Very pretty.

Tanya


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 4, 2009)

Yammie


----------



## Ollieblue (Nov 4, 2009)

I want to eat it too!! Banoffee Pie looking - absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Blondie (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks yummy.  Did U use 2 different recipes? If so did you wait a day before U put the 2nd one on top? I'm new to soap making that's why I am asking.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 5, 2009)

No, it's the same recipe but the top has Titanium Dioxide added to whiten.  No waiting to add the top layer. Just really thick trace.  :wink:


----------



## Milla (Nov 5, 2009)

Yummy and dreamy.  I want to eat it.  Exactly, no wait, better than lemon meringue pie!  Awesome soap!  I would love to smell that FO too!


----------

